# Which tank to get to start a build experience



## gatecrasherza1 (20/11/15)

Hi Guys,

Apologies if this is the wrong place to ask the question but I need some advice on which tank to get for building on? I have a Billow v2 and I find the building space to be very limited.

Any suggestions and pointers will be hugely appreciated.


----------



## stevie g (20/11/15)

Aromamizer RDTA has one of the biggest/easiest build decks.

I would have recommended the Cthulhu V2 if I knew what your technical level is because it is not noob friendly at all.


----------



## zadiac (20/11/15)

Mutation X MT-RTA


----------



## stevie g (20/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Mutation X MT-RTA


But could he actually buy that from a local vendor if he wanted it now?.


----------



## Pixstar (20/11/15)

Sprint said:


> But could he actually buy that from a local vendor if he wanted it now?.


Yes, he has stock http://tinyurl.com/pg6e75g


----------



## zadiac (20/11/15)

Sprint said:


> But could he actually buy that from a local vendor if he wanted it now?.



Yes, there are two or three vendors that already stock it.


----------



## andro (20/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Mutation X MT-RTA


love mine but it may be a bit weird for a first timer builder .


----------



## andro (20/11/15)

maybe an idea if u like mouth to lung or lung hit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (21/11/15)

Hi guys, thanks for the awesome reply. I am a noob but not afraid of a good old challenge, only way to learn will be trail and error. So will be looking at the Mutation x. Just planning my Santa wishlist. Lol

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/11/15)

best tank for mouth to lung ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (21/11/15)

Kayfun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/11/15)

its often underrated... But the UD Goliath V2 is a great tank. and you have the option of buying stock coils, if you don't feel like rebuilding down the line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (21/11/15)

The mutation tank is going to go through a lot of cotton.


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (21/11/15)

Cotton and wire the two ingredients I will be stocking up when starting the build experience 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (21/11/15)

10m Ss316 and a bag of cotton bacon, sorted! 

Been coiling like mad to keep my billow and goblin as well as wyvern's billow and subtank going - so making 7 coils at a time. 

The bacon is actually quite nice to wick with as it just tears off in perfect streaks. Slight scottish roll and it glides in (no that's what she said jokes, no sirreee).

Which tank did you decide on btw?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

